# Why ? Rant!



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

When I had to put my Aussie Ranger down, this was after a year of sezuires and a 6 hour session of Grandmal sezuires in a row, and while at the vets we (Vet & Myself) had decided that the best thing for Ranger was to put him down, I stayed with Ranger and our family was able to say there goodbyes to him while he was in a concious moment, and the peace in his eyes told me he understood and he gave me one last kiss goodbye. While settleing up with the vet's bill the cashier/receptionist was so pissy towards me and my decision to put Ranger down that it made me angry that I now had to deal with this overly zealot person that thinks life in any form needs to be preserved. I mean I was heartbroken and in tears trying to pay her money for what we had just had to do, and her holier than thou attitude made me want to slap the #### out of her, she at one point got up and left in a huff slamming the door on her way to the back room.

I love animals and I never want them to suffer and that was why the decision had been made to end my sweet Aussie's days on earth, but the actions of this lady still to this day angers me to no end. Why she thinks that she knows what's in the best interest of my baby and the pain and suffering he had been though She wanted me to keep in going. 

I have since changed Vet's to a great country Vet who's staff cares for the animals as well as the people.

But I still cannot get rid of her attitude towards me, and my decision and it still haunts me because I obviously want to know I did the right thing by him.

Sorry for the rant, but I am still mourning the loss of Ranger.

Jim


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

that's horrible. No one should be put through that ever!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you let your former vet know about that woman's behavior? 
If you didn't , I would write him a letter and let him know that was why you changed vets (if it was. )

That is horrible!!! It would be different if someone was putting down a dog just because it was old or had a treatable illness they didn't want to deal with, but you were facing a incurable condition and releasing your friend from his pain. That woman should have been fired! I don't blame you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember that no one else's opinion or slant matters - only yours and Rangers. To open the gate at Rainbow Bridge for our loved ones when it is time is the hardest yet most important thing we can do for them. Ranger runs and plays in health & happiness because of the love you showed~and he'll be the first to greet you when it's time to reunite.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She should have been fired on the spot. I hope you let your vet know what happened and why you left. My vets have billed me rather than force to me write a check or do a credit card transaction for euthanizing one of my dogs. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. You did what was best for Ranger, and he knows that. That is all that really matters.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My vet and his great assistant realize that there isn't much comfort they can give, but they try their best. Send a condolences card and never make you pay then. Would rather you come back in a few days or send in the money.

If the vet thinks your doing the wrong thing, he'll tell you. You still want it done, he'll make you understand that your not welcome at his clinic. That lady was way out of line.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guy's I do know it was for the better, and yes I did let her know, The vet was very compassionate and then to be treated like that just really hammered me. But the sad thing is this woman is still working for her and because of that, My 3 cat's and Tex is now seeing this new vet. Which he has gained my trust in honesty and no nonsense approach.

Jim


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I was going to suggest the same thing as Debles - write a letter to the vet, and tell him that while you are grateful for his caring and understanding, the reason you felt compelled to go to another clinic was because of the way the receptionist treated you. She made what was, although a terrible, heartbreaking decision, an event that you know was best for Ranger and you saw that he felt peace, ultimately an ugly, anger ridden time which is still causing you distress.

Whether anything is done about that person or not, you will have been honest and told the the vet why he lost a good client.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

blacktri99 said:


> Thanks guy's I do know it was for the better, and yes I did let her know, The vet was very compassionate and then to be treated like that just really hammered me. But the sad thing is this woman is still working for her and because of that, My 3 cat's and Tex is now seeing this new vet. Which he has gained my trust in honesty and no nonsense approach.
> 
> Jim


I am SO sorry you had to go thru that. I, too, would have never stepped foot in that office again. That woman doesn't have a clue of the love it takes to make that hearbreaking decision.... that is love at it's most unselfish moment..... the one where you are giving their freedom over their suffering and taking it upon yourself. Many hugs to you.... we certainly understand. And a big fat BOO to that vet who would still have her in his employ !!! And Steve ( Sharlin) is right, your baby will be there to greet you when it's time.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

What an awful woman. She should know better working at a vet's office. And if she is so opinionated, she should find another job.

RIP Ranger.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't believe the vet did not do anything regarding this receptionist. I would imagine he/she has lost more than one client over the years with the type of attitude she showed you. I am sorry that you had to make that decision because I know how hard it is letting go, even though you know in your heart it is best for your companion and you are releasing him from pain.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

The sad part is anyone that knows me knows how I feel about Dogs, and everyone who knows me knew how I felt about Ranger, Yes he did have issue's with people agression but I learned everything I could about it and made the changes that were necessary to keep him and others safe. I could not have asked for a better dog, and I know that if the shoe was on the other foot he too would have made the same decision, and then probibly laid next to me until the end. He was that loyal to me.

It seems like in the metroplex there are factions of Animal lovers who just cannot see past their own agenda's and they put the animals live above all others, of which I believe an animal should be safe and secure, and happy, and free of pain or suffering.

Thanks again to all your responses, It does help.

Jim


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*YOU DID RIGHT. i HELD ONTO MY FIRST IRISH SETTER TO LONG AND I LET HIM SUFFER. WE WERE TOD IT WAS A SPINAL INFECTION AND WE TRIED ALL KINDS OF ANTIBIOTICS AND HE ONLY GOT WORSE AND WORSE. THE DAY HE LAID THERE AND THREW UP D COULND'T LIFT HIS HED iI MADE THE DECISION TO LET HIM GO. tHIS WAS VER 25 YEARS AGO., I SWORE I WOULD NEVER LET ANOTHER DOG SUFFER THE WAY I LET RED SUFFER BECAUSE I DIDN' WANT TO LET HIM GO.*

*A LITTLE OVER 12 YEARS LATR, MY 2ED IRISH SETTER WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BONE CANCER. HAD HAD TURNED 12 A COUPLE OF MONTHS BEFORE AND WE FELT SINCE HE ALREADY HAD ARTHRITIS ND WAS SO OLD, AMPUTATION WAS NOT REALLY A CHOICE,---THO OUR HEARTS WERE TELLING US TO GO THAT ROUTE. wE OPTED TO GIVE HIM THE BEST TIME O F HIS LIFE FOR WHAT TIME HE HD . eXACTLY 10 WEEKS TO THE DAY FTER DIAGNOSIS, IT WAS IN HIS FRONT LEG. hE COULD NOT LONGER GO FISHING WITH ME EVERY DA AN PLAY IN THE WAER AND CAHSE CRABS, ETC. i ACTUALLY LET HIM GO THTDAY THO I OULD HAVE HAD HMN A FEW MOR. WE HAD BEEN TO THE BAY FISHING THEDAY BEFORE. HE ENJOYED LIFE TO THE END. I HAVE NEVER REGETTED LETTING HIM GO A CUPLE OF DAYS EARLY,BFORE HE COULN'T WALK.*

*THEN MAY 25 THIS YER MY PRECIOUS KAYCEE WAS FOUND TO HVE LARGE TUMOR AND MY VET DID EMERGENCY SURGERY. HE DIDN'T THINK SHE WOLD MAKE ITTHRU THE NIGHT, BUT SHE DID. ALMOST 48 HOURS SHE DIED IN MY ARMS AT THE HOSPITAL WHILE WAITING FOR MY VET TO COME. i HAD GONE TO SEE HER AND ONE LOOKTOD ME I NEEDED TO LET HER GO., SHE HADGON DOWN HILL SO SUDDENL--I HAD ALSO BEEN THERE THAT MORNING. i HAD MADE THE DECISION AND THE CALL WASIN TO Y VET.*

*ITY IS SO HARD TO DO, BUT WE KNOW OUR DOGS, WE LOVE OUR DOGS AND WE DO WHAT IS BEST FORTHEM. SOMETIMES WE WAIT A LITTLE TO LONG, BUTMOST OF THE TIME WE DON'T. SO GREAT IS OUR LOVE FOR THEM WE WANT TO KEEP THEM FOREVER, YET WE LETTHEM GO BECAUSE WE CAN'TTND TO SEETHEM SUFFRING. AND I SAY THAT WOMANNEEDS TO BE WRKING SOMEWHERE ELS--LKE MAYBE THE CITY DUMP.*


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Trust me - I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry you had to go thought this, that woman should be fired.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

First off, I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet Ranger. Seizures can be devastating to both dogs and their owners. I'm sure he's running around pain-free at the Bridge. 

I can't believe what that horrible woman put you through. The decision you made was between you and your vet ONLY. How dare she! I agree with the others that when you feel up to it, you should write a letter to your old vet regarding this terrible incident. I'm so glad you found a new vet to take care of your other pets.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. From your post, of course you did the right thing. Only the people who truly love the animal are able to make that heartbreaking decision, and yes, i am sure i am right in saying that anyone who has had to make that decision always questions "Did i do the right thing?", I know I have, and still do, but deep in my heart I know my decisions have been the right ones.

As for the receptionist, I would have made my feelings well and truly known - maybe not at the time, but i would have made **** sure that the vet listened to my complaint. 

Run free, sleep softly Ranger


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that, especially immediately after losing your poor Ranger.  Sending hugs and lots of warm thoughts your way. Don't let miserable people like that get to you. She definitely should have been fired.


----------

